
How do I reply to a thread? - JonFParis
As the &quot;target&quot; of a recent thread I&#x27;d like to be able to respond to some of the comments but see no option for replying. Can someone please enlighten me - this board&#x2F;list doesn&#x27;t seem to operate the way most that I am familiar with do.
======
gus_massa
Each comment has a small "reply" link under it

    
    
      /--- Look Here
      |
      V

~~~
JonFParis
I can see it on your response (and it was what I was looking for) but I see no
sign of it in the posts to this thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10093590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10093590)

~~~
sctb
You can't comment on old threads.

~~~
JonFParis
Fast moving world when 20 days is "old". What is the time limit? I guess I'll
have to start a new thread or just let it go.

Thanks to those who responded.

~~~
dang
We can open old threads when there's a reason, and I think the author of an
article showing up to comment is more than reason enough. So I've reopened
that thread for you. Comment away! Also, please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10201327](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10201327).

